# ibook Clamshell os9.2-no password-no disc..HELP!



## kirstenal (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi there - I am in Mac Overload!  I got this ibook from a thrift store and cannot get into the darn thing!  For some reason I cannot get into single user mode to reset the password.  Command -s does NOTHING!!  I can turn off extensions but it wants a password to get me into where I can delete multi users pref.  As you may have guessed I do not have the software.  Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2007)

Single user mode is a Mac OS X thing only so it won't do anything in OS 9.
So install discs or password would be the way to go.


----------



## kirstenal (Feb 25, 2007)

Your saying there is NO way if I don't have install disc or password??  That seems kinda final.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the net for an OS 9 disk. Also check for your local MUG group. There is always someone in a MUG (Macintosh User Group) who has an OS 9 disk.


----------



## kirstenal (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2007)

There's also here for a good price on Mac OS installation discs.


----------



## kirstenal (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks!  I was just looking for that!


----------

